# GoLive: ImageReady Slice zeigt auf der HP keine Bilder an



## Jürgen K (1. März 2004)

Hallo!

Folgendes Problem:
Ich habe in Photoshop 7 ein Image Ready Slice erstellt und die optimierte Version als HTML und Bilder unter GoLive 5.0 als Komponente gespeichert. Die HTML-Seite wurde auch als Komponente gespeichert und dann in die einzelnen Seiten der HP eingefügt. Die Komponenten/Slices funktionieren auch wunderbar in GoLive (IE + Netscape). Nach dem Hochladen auf den Server sind die einzelnen Bilder aber nicht mehr zu sehen. Die Links funktionieren aber. Ich habe den Ordner "Bilder", der standardmäßig angelegt wird mit auf die HP hochgeladen.
Folgende Homepage: http://www.kolibri-institut.de

Hat jemand einen Tipp

Besten Dank und Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Martys (1. März 2004)

bist du sicher, dass dies der richtige Pfad für deine Bilder ist?

Img src="../../Kolibri.data/Komponenten/Bilder/spacer.gif" (siehe Quellcode)

oder doch eher

http://www.kolibri-institut.de/bilder ?


----------

